

US ready to return to moon - adventured
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/10614953/US-ready-to-return-to-moon.html

======
cookrn
I always get a little sad when off-planet progress is pitched as being about
commercial opportunity. I think we have a lot to gain by focusing on people-
oriented reasoning instead.

